# Only ones on Talquin (12/10/18)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and a buddy went to Lake Talquin yesterday. Got there about 0800 and the temps were in low 40's but the wind chill was probably in the 30's. Water temp was 56. We were the only ones on the water (everyone else was smarter then us???) We threw every color/style jig and couldn't get any takers. Fished with minnows and managed 29 keepers (think the biggest were 13-14 inchers) with us releasing about 15-20 shorts. Some of them were dang sure fat and we picked em up in a variety of depths. Left the water shy of dark and headed fer the house! 



Trip home sucked!!! My 2 micros bounced out of the boat and are gone so I know what I'll be asking Santa for CHRISTmas now!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that was some tough fishing, but you certainly didn't strike out.Great Photos too.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Heck I'd call that a great trip !...well other than losing the rods part. What's with all crayon art work ? Lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Classified landscapes. Nice catch!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I know that exact spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol. Great job but gimmee a break on the backgrounds!! 
Post up some fried fillet pics but color in the backgound so we cant see what kinda grease you using


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice catch but can't be that serious about spots. That lake is full of fish.....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The two bald guys strike again! I need to get back on Sunday's But wife is ill and fighting something we don't know what it is yet. Pray for us in SS!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

We should buy you a Hawaiian rain jacket!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good job. A good mess of fish fo sho.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost up to your standards Joey? hahaha I know the last time we went, we kept the fish alive but it was a pain to take a pic of them flopping so this time we drained the water from the live well and even after the trip home a couple still flopped. 



Had to protect the innocent from being posted so had to crayola the backgrounds!!!! hahaha We'll take pics towards the bottom of the boat next time!!! hahaha


----------

